# North Inlet Reef 3.24



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

went out out of murrells inlet to north inlet reef today, caught tons of big black sea bass, black drum and giant pinfish, also lots of undersize fish and smooth dogfish
pictures to follow later today
also posted on sc board


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

pics posted on sc board


----------

